# Any success stories with high BMI?



## Mia78 (Jun 5, 2012)

I have had 3 DIUI (all BFN), 2 fresh ICSI cycles and a FET (all BFP but chemical).   The clinic's explanation for our lack of success has been 'it's just bad luck'.  I have no fertility issues, as far as I know. I am having treatment due to being in a F/F relationship. After the second chemical pregnancy I had tests for thyroid, chromosome and clotting issues but they showed nothing. I'm wondering if the problem could be linked to my weight, as my BMI is around 35. Obviously, I'm trying to get this down but it's a slow process. I have two frosties waiting and my clinic have advised me to try steroids and clexane this time, but I'm wondering whether it's worth putting myself through it again physically, financially and emotionally.  
Has anyone had any success with high BMI? Any advice or experiences would be appreciated.
Thanks Xx


----------



## Porsche911 (Jan 29, 2012)

Hi Mia, I am also in a F/F relationship and currently pregnant with our first child via IUI. At the start of treatment my BMI was also around 35, which I had ideally liked to have got down to 30, but it didn't work out like that. I also have PCOS, so statistically the odds were against us, but we managed to get pregnant the first time so please don't loose hope because it is possible even with a high BMI. 

 Porsche xx


----------



## Mia78 (Jun 5, 2012)

Thank -you for your reply Porsche.

I had my embryo transfer yesterday  

Good luck with the rest of your pregnancy!

Xx


----------



## 2mums1978 (Jan 11, 2014)

Hi all... Good to hear some success with high BMI Porche. I'm in the same boat, ideally my BMI needs to come down and I'm working hard to do this as I know results will be better. Good luck Mia I hope your treatment was successful


----------



## jefnerf (Aug 28, 2012)

I'm also just under 35 so really hoping my weight won't affect my chances, but I am trying to lose some before treatment in March!


----------

